# TigerVNC does not install vncserver



## jjthomas (Oct 27, 2020)

I am rebuilding my FreeBSD 12.1 server.  As part of the process, I installed tigervnc, pkg install tigervnc-server-1.11.0.  When I went to start vncserver I get a "Command not found" error.  Using find, there is no file called vncserver.  I checked my backup and I found the file /usr/local/bin/vncserver.

I know 12.2 is just around the corner.  Is this a bug, or should I wait a day or two until after 12.2 is released?  Or did I miss something?

TIA.

-Julian


----------



## Geezer (Oct 27, 2020)

tigervnc-server-1.11.0         TigerVNC Server
tigervnc-viewer-1.11.0         TigerVNC Viewer

Two separate packages. Nothing to do with the version of freebsd.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2020)

jjthomas said:


> As part of the process, I installed tigervnc, pkg install tigervnc-server-1.11.0. When I went to start vncserver I get a "Command not found" error. Using find, there is no file called vncserver.


What does `pkg info -l tigervnc-server` tell you?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2020)

This looks relevant: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/net/tigervnc-server/pkg-plist?r1=497487&r2=550391


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 27, 2020)

jjthomas said:


> I checked my backup and I found the file /usr/local/bin/vncserver


That is a executable of port net/tightvnc.


----------



## derekschrock (Oct 27, 2020)

250143 – net/tigervnc-server: errors on startup
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				











						happy living with vncserver seems gone · Issue #1116 · TigerVNC/tigervnc
					

So my situation is like this: I use vncserver when I do end-to-end testing fo web applications. Instead of having a browser window jumping around on my desktop and doing stuff, ocationally stealing...




					github.com


----------



## jjthomas (Oct 27, 2020)

SirDice said:


> What does `pkg info -l tigervnc-server` tell you?


`(22:30)ROOT@anthem:/root#  pkg info -l tigervnc-server
tigervnc-server-1.11.0:
/usr/local/bin/Xvnc
/usr/local/bin/vncconfig
/usr/local/bin/vncpasswd
/usr/local/bin/x0vncserver
/usr/local/etc/pam.d/tigervnc
/usr/local/etc/tigervnc/vncserver-config-defaults
/usr/local/etc/tigervnc/vncserver-config-mandatory
/usr/local/etc/tigervnc/vncserver.users
/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libvnc.so
/usr/local/libexec/vncserver
/usr/local/man/man1/Xvnc.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/vncconfig.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/vncpasswd.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/x0vncserver.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/vncserver.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/vncsession.8.gz
/usr/local/sbin/vncsession
/usr/local/share/doc/tigervnc/tigervnc-server-LICENCE.TXT
/usr/local/share/doc/tigervnc/tigervnc-server-README.rst
/usr/local/share/licenses/tigervnc-server-1.11.0/GPLv2+
/usr/local/share/licenses/tigervnc-server-1.11.0/LICENSE
/usr/local/share/licenses/tigervnc-server-1.11.0/catalog.mk
(8:15)ROOT@anthem:/root#`


----------



## jjthomas (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> That is a executable of port net/tightvnc.


Checking my messages log I got:
`(8:33)ROOT@anthem:/root# cat /mnt/RStore/FreeBSD093020CRASH/var/log/messages | grep pkg | grep vnc
Sep 29 19:18:14 anthem pkg[94140]: tigervnc-server-1.10.1_1 installed`


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 27, 2020)

*[EDIT] Deleted incorrect assumption that vncserver has become x0vncserver*

The net/tigervnc-server /usr/local/bin/vncserver wrapper script has been moved to /usr/local/libexec/vncserver.


----------



## jjthomas (Nov 1, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> That is a executable of port net/tightvnc.


Well, crap.  I looked at the suggested sites and my solution was to install tightvnc.  It works, it does what I need.

Thank you for the replies.

-JJ


----------

